# i need help. i am new to the world of bettas.



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

i recently had a betta, sad to say i think he got sick and sadly passed away. he wasnt moving much and never really swam. yesterday my mom came to my apartment and brought me a new one. his name is B. its short for a silly name my little brother named him. 

anyways, i wanted to do this right. so, today i went out and got a 2L tank, i couldnt afford a filter system and what not. however i wanted to know is this enough for him?
here is a picture of the box. really he is swimming all around and everything. i know not having a filter means more water changes. does anyone have some advice for a new owner?

http://www.petsunleashed.com.au/images/products/0155611340261.jpg

thank you, 
gretchen


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. 2.5 gallons and larger is usually what is recommended. I think the 2 L will be ok as long as you keep up with water changes. If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Those little tanks need a lot more looking after than a bigger one- the water will be gross and the fish will be sick if you don't change the water a lot- but changing the water a lot is also bad for the fish- i would save up for one that's at least 1 gallon- if you go to the pet store regularly you might be able to find a little one one sale.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think you can ever do too many water changes.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't like those super teeny betta jars they sell- they rarely have a place for the fish to hide and there's no place to put a filter or heater or anything.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't go with anything less than 2 gallons.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It says on the box that it's a one and a half gallon. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh wait, no. Nevermind, I see it says 1/2 gallon..oops. lol 
Yeah I would suggest something bigger.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I recommend not going below 2 gallons. A half gallon is very small :/ you should save up $30 to get a 2 or 2.5 starter kit with a filter and such. With that 1/2 gallon, you'd have to do water changes every day or every other day.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i have a 3 gallon tank with a filter a light and 4 good quality plants all for just 30.00 dollars at petco . my betta is very happy but if youre on a tight buget you couls get a simple one gallon bowl at walmart for around 6.00 dollars*


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*oh nvm thats the  same tank my friend has sry i thought it was a vase *


----------



## photochic88 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just bought a 1.5 gallon for my fishy. I love him so much and am worried about him i spent the rest of the money i have left for food till friday on this tank. it comes with a filter, light and plants. i got him rocks and bettafix [ because he currently is sick ] so i hope he is happy and i shall post a picture when its all set up.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

as I said to Photochic88 yesterday- I cannot stress the importance of adopting a healthy fish! get a nice set up and put it together properly- but make sure you don't buy a sick fish or it will all be in vain and you'll feel awful when he dies. Bettas get sick easily in those tiny cups they put them in!


----------



## Crowntail Queen (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea i agree strongly on getting at least a one gallon. I had my betta in a one gallon and he lived for 5 yrs, and thats not including how old he already was when i got him. I just bought a new one too and im going to set him up in my 1 gallon as soon as i transfer my snails that im breeding for my pufferfish over to another one. My betta is in a small bowl for now and i do feel bad because i know better but hes quite young and he will be fine for a little while yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One gallons are fine as long as good water quality is maintained.


----------

